# Best value tar remover



## lcfcdan (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm looking for the best value tar remover recommended by you guys. It will mainly be used to clean my alloys and that's it really. What you you recommend? I have tried AG tar remover and AG clean wheels but they were terrible, heard of tardis but I heard you can only get that in large quantities? I don't know how much I will be using but I wash my car every weekend to every other weekend currently.
Cheers


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Best ive used. Tardis is better value if bought in 5lts but who needs that much.

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/auto-finesse-oblitarate.html


----------



## A-Chem (May 23, 2012)

We sell a Tar, Glue & Bitumen Remover:

http://www.achem.co.uk/shop/product-details.php?prdID=49

1 x 5 Litre - £12.67 + vat & carriage (up to 20KG (4 x 5L of mixed products) for £6.95).

Obviously this may be too high quantity for a home user, but it is excellent value for money and therefore may be of interest.

We also manufacture a cheaper alternative - Target (http://www.achem.co.uk/products/product-details.php?prdID=232) - which is £10.15 + vat for 1 x 5 Litre, however this is not for sale online and would have to be purchased over the phone.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Use some WD40 :thumb:


----------



## BJG (Feb 8, 2013)

I've only ever used AG tar remover and never really had a problem with it. 

If I didn't have a whole bottle I may adventure into something else such as the popular tardis. 

I may have to ask the wife to drive over a few more new roads so I can use up the AG!! :thumb:


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

tardis is the only tar remover i use and works out fairly cheap when bought it 5litre jars


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Genuine eBay shops sell it in 750ml bottles.


----------



## Daveskater (Jan 13, 2012)

If you haven't already, then try putting a trigger head on your AG bottle. It works much better when sprayed on as opposed to the instructions on the bottle.

I find Wax Tec's The Solver to be much better than Autoglym, but the solvent is much stronger so it has a tendency to kill spray heads. Once you've used it, turn the bottle upside-down and give it a few sprays to clear the head out  http://www.wax-tec.co.uk/index.php/component/virtuemart/exterior/the-solver-detail?Itemid=0


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Are you sure its Tar remover your needing then as I cant see how AG stuff is that bad. Tardis is certainly the one for the pros perhaps but take care using it a lot its not nice stuff just check out the spec sheet. I take it you have used an Iron remover and a wheel cleaner such as Bilberry and still have specs needing shifting. I found the worst offending specs were actiually bonded dust which went after using Wolfs Iron remover. The odd spec left easily treated with Tarmalade from Dodo Juice which is good for wheels as its clings rather than runs off. No use for a full bodywork detail but great for spot removal.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

White spirit job done.

I've been suckered into fancy tar removers and they are no better just expensive.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Mean & clean said:


> White spirit job done.
> 
> I've been suckered into fancy tar removers and they are no better just expensive.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


+1 on this, my dads been telling me for years and now I'm starting to listen lol


----------



## 330i (Feb 20, 2013)

tardis ftw,although my dad advise me one to try butter!and it worked!!


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I love Tardis but for value for money buy some WD40, it does almost everything


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

White Spirit... £1 per litre.. Spray on leave a couple of mins and wipe off...!!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mish_81 (Feb 21, 2013)

I've used WD40 too - which is also good for bugs and bird crap!


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

There is of course a great debate to be had between 'cheapest' and 'best value' - which is often very different, especially when you factor in time/frustration.


----------



## seanl (Feb 17, 2012)

With white spirit being a paint thinner, surely that cant be good.......................


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

seanl said:


> With white spirit being a paint thinner, surely that cant be good.......................


Only on uncured paint or single stage possibly.

Your fine with lacquered paint.

As with any of these be wary of plastic trim.

Bulk Tardis is the Daddy... but strong solvent smell.

Valet pro citrus tar and glue remover is not as strong or fast a cleaner as Tardis but can be had in smaller sizes smells fantastic and happy to use in the home as well as the car.

Your all free to use whatever you wish but WD40 has its own issues, residue smell and it attacks rubber, i know you have to be wary with tardis also.

If it was a full car all the lower panels then i reach for tardis does the job and fast.

For spot jobs small areas removing number plate adhesive or sticker adhesive especially in car then its the Valet Pro.

*Welcome to the forum lcfcdan...:wave:*


----------



## lcfcdan (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks guys, I've gone for Auto Finesse Oblitarate on the basis that its a 900ml bottle so that as soon as its gone I don't have to stick with it whereas if I brought tardis, which was the other one I was considering, I would have made myself use all the 5l first as I try to avoid waisting product/money. Will also consider looking for tardis on eBay and a few of the other ones mentioned cheers guys


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Mish_81 said:


> I've used WD40 too - which is also good for bugs and bird crap!


Used this on out splash back in the kitchen 
( brushed steel) works really well

( do not use on open flame hob just induction )


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Tardis is only £12 from my rep its cheap enough considering how long it will last 
It's not like you need to do a full decon each week. We have 4 cars and it lasts ages 
Each one is deconed / sealed every 3-6 months 
BMW 3 months due to 18k in 6 months
Audi 4 months 8k per year
Mini 4 months 6k per year 
Pug 6months 6k per year ( just don't like this car )


----------



## jordan1 (Feb 23, 2010)

I've found AG tar remover to be ok when I've used it.


----------



## Dinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi, what about using a clay bar for tar spots?


----------



## purplechris (Dec 6, 2012)

tardis +1


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Hercs74 said:


> White Spirit... £1 per litre.. Spray on leave a couple of mins and wipe off...!!!!
> 
> View attachment 28859
> 
> ...


What dilution ratio?


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Dinnie said:


> Hi, what about using a clay bar for tar spots?


Tardis first then clay


----------



## seanl (Feb 17, 2012)

How much should you be using per car per decontam? I've got a 500ml VP Citrus Tar and Glue and its nearly gone! I've done 2 cars, and there is probably enough left for 1 more. Am I using too much? (Sorry don't mean to jump into this thread, but its relevant to the topic).


----------



## READER84 (Feb 19, 2013)

Is the VP Citrus Tar remover any good? About to order some stuff from CYC but they don't stock Tardis, so its either VP or AG ill have to order, unless someone can suggest anything else?


----------



## corradophil (Oct 31, 2011)

I've used Tardis, AG Tar and glue remover, White Spirit and Paraffin.

They all seem pretty similar to me - All effective.

Just make sure you wash it off completely and protect after.


----------

